# Kapitaler Tacklediebstahl in Köln bei Philipp Braun und Jan Ulak!



## j4ni (31. Mai 2010)

Es nimmt kein Ende! Immer häufiger hört man in den letzten Monaten von kapitalen und stellenweise geplanten Tacklediebstählen im großen Maßstab. Was dabei an ideellem Wert verloren geht, kann wohl keine Versicherung der Welt abdecken. Den Verlust des Gefühls von Sicherheit können wohl nur die wirklich beschreiben und nachvollziehen denen bereits etwas ähnliches passiert ist.

Jetzt hat es mit Philipp Braun und Jan Ulak die wohl bislang bekanntesten Opfer erwischt. Leider muss man auch in diesem Fall, fast sicher davon ausgehen, dass es sich zum einen um eine geplante Aktion handelte und zum anderen auch davon, dass die Tat von Anglern begangen wurde, da nichtangelnde Diebe sicherlich keine allzu großes Interesse an 30 Kilo Blei oder 400 Angelhaken gefunden hätten.

Eine unheimliche Schweinerei, besonders weil einem Angler klar sein sollte wie viel Zeit, Erinnerungen und Herzblut in der Ausrüstung steckt, was mit Geld einfach nicht aufzuwiegen ist.

Anbei, in Rücksprache mit Philipp Braun, der Text von Jan Ulak:

Hallo liebe Freunde , liebe Angelkollegen,

leider müssen wir uns in einer sehr traurigen Sache an euch wenden. Heute Nacht (28.-29.5) wurde das gemeinsame Lager von Phillip Braun und mir (Jan Ulak) aufgebrochen und ein Großteil unseres Angelzubehör wurde gestohlen. Das ganze ist im Raum Köln passiert! Es wurde so gezielt eingebrochen und Sachen mitgenommen das es sich leider nur um andere Karpfenangler handeln kann. Es wurde zb. zwei Kisten mit Korda/Mika Bleine geklaut und zwei Kisten mit Haken,Schnur,Wirbeln, Perlen usw. das sind leider neben dem Diebstahl von diversen Ruten,Rollen,Bissanzeigern, Taschen, Zelte usw. klare Anzeichen dafür, das es sich um einen gezielten Einbruch durch andere Karpfenangler handeln muss. Kein "nicht" Angler nimmt ca. 30Kg Blei mit oder ca.400 Haken mit!!
Wie auch immer, wir werden diese, aus purem Neid, entstandene Tat nicht auf uns sitzen lassen und werden alles dafür tun um die Jenigen zu finden. Die Spurensicherung hat Fingerabdrücke genommen und Einbruchspuren geprüft, daher liegen uns neben den Produkten die Identifiziert werden können auch andere Beweise vor.
Ich möchte euch hiermit um eure Hilfe bitten, bitte macht die Liste mit den Gestohlenen Sachen Publik und helft uns unsere Sachen wieder zu bekommen. Für jeden Hinweis der zum klären des Falls führt, werden Phil und ich 500€ auszahlen. 
Wir danken euch von Herzen für eure hilfe, wir beide sind sehr geschockt und hoffen so auf die Möglichkeit doch wieder an unsere Sachen zu kommen!
DANKE
Alles Gute
Phillip und Jan

Folgendes fehlt:
5x Free Spirit Hi´s 2x13ft 3,5lb / 3x 12,6ft; 3 1/4 lb
1x Free Spirit Marker Rute 12ft 4lb
1x Free Spirit Spod Rod 12ft 5lb
1x Free Spirit Greenhouse Zelt
1x Free Spirit Treehouse Zelt
3x Carp Sounder ROC XRS Bissanzeiger
3x Carp Sounder Dropstar DR LX 2
1x Carp Sounder RPX 120 Rod Pod mit Tasche u. Buzzer
1x Fox Carp Crandle XXL Abhackmatte
1x Trakker Frank Warwick Bedchair 6 Bein Liege
1x Ehmanns Schlafsack mit Trakker Cover Camou
1x Fox Recliner Stuhl
1x ATTX Bissanzeiger Set 4 mit Receiver Lila u. Blau
7x Okuma Distance Carp Rollen mit Geflochtenen Schnüren
2x Daiwa Tournament S5000T Rollen mit Ersatzspulen / Geflochtene Schnur
8x Edelstahl Banksticks Solar
2x TNT Eclipse Ruten 12,5ft. 2 ¾ lbs
2x Daiwa Exceler Rollen 
2xGroße Kisten mit diversen Kleinteilen von Solar,Osprey und Korda
Jede Menge Boilies Pop Ups udw. Unter anderem 100kg von Finkelde itb Boilie Prototypen!! CF1 in 25mm und 15 mm und Monster Crab 25,15mm! Die Tüten wurden mit Edding beschriftet -Je 10 Kg Bags.



Auf der Homepage von Phillip Braun www.philoncarp.de finden sich Photos von den geklauten Gegenständen. Hier könnt ihr auch mit den beiden in Kontakt treten, falls ihr irgendwelche Hinweise habt. Da gerade die Free Spirit Sachen in Deutschland nicht so weit verbreiten sind halten die Augen offen und achtet besonders auf vermeintliche Schnäppchen die angeboten werden. Besonders wohl auch bei den virtuellen Auktionshäusern im benachbarten Ausland.

Ich hoffe irgendjemand kann den beiden weiterhelfen und die Schweine werden gefasst. Das diese Schweinerei auch noch von Anglern kommt, ist mir immer wieder unverständlich!


----------



## Lenzibald (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Tacklediebstahl in Köln bei Philipp Braun und Jan Ulak!*

Servus.
Ich denke mal nicht das dies Karpfenangler waren. Ich denke das eher gewisse Leute draufgekommen sind das man mit Angelzeugs auch Geld machen kann und die Sachen im Ausland verscheuert werden. Bei uns habens mal Außenboarder geklaut so um die 20 Stück habens an den Booten die auf der Donau waren mitgehen lassen. Sind dann nach ein paar Monaten in Rumänien aufgetaucht und von der dortigen Polzei sichergestellt worden. Als der Onkel meiner Frau seinen 28ps Yamaha dort abholen wollte waren wieder alle weg, wurden der Polizei geklaut aus deren abgesperrten Lagerhalle. Der Motor ist nie wieder aufgetaucht. Wir können uns dafür bei unseren Politikern bedanken die ja unbedingt offene Grenzen wollen. Wie kann es sonst sein das komplette Tieflader mit Baumaschinen gestohlen werden und nicht mehr auftauchen.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Rotauge28 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Tacklediebstahl in Köln bei Philipp Braun und Jan Ulak!*

Ich schließe mich der Meinung meines Vorsprechers an. Das waren keine Angler, eher Leute die mit den einfachen Techniken des Internet herausgefunden haben, wie teuer diese Sachen sind.

Auf jeden Fall Ebay und Co durchsuchen


----------



## colognecarp (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Tacklediebstahl in Köln bei Philipp Braun und Jan Ulak!*

Hab ich jetzt schon des öfftern gelesen, schlimme Sache !!!


----------



## rob (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Tacklediebstahl in Köln bei Philipp Braun und Jan Ulak!*

ein wahnsinn, nur schade, dass sie die schweine nie erwischen.


----------



## Lupus (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Tacklediebstahl in Köln bei Philipp Braun und Jan Ulak!*

Das waren zu 100% "Karpfenangler" die sich auskennen!!Jemand der nur die teuren Ruten gegoogelt hätte, hätte die 100kg!!!!!Baits stehen lassen bzw. !
Ich gehe sogar soweit zu behaupten, dass es gut sein kann das man hier den beiden gezielt schaden wollte! Jedenfalls können die Diebe mit den teuren Rutn kaum etwas anfangen...Im Raum Köln und Umgebung weiß schon jeder Karpfenangler bescheid!

Und der Dieb kann sicher sein das meiner einer genau hinsehen wird was am Wasser steht

Das schlimmste an der Sache ist, das es eben auch "Karpfenangler" gewesen sein müssen!
Jeder der unser Hobby teilt sollte doch wissen wie heilig einem die Ausrüstung ist!
Ich bin ehrlich entsetzt und möchte nur hoffen das es nicht diese gehirnamputierten Neider sind, die mittlerweile an vielen Gewässern sitzen!:v



Lupus wünscht euch nur Freunde am Wasser!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Tacklediebstahl in Köln bei Philipp Braun und Jan Ulak!*



Lupus schrieb:


> Jedenfalls können die Diebe mit den teuren Rutn kaum etwas anfangen...Im Raum Köln und Umgebung weiß schon jeder Karpfenangler bescheid!
> 
> Und der Dieb kann sicher sein das meiner einer genau hinsehen wird was am Wasser steht


Das Problem ist das man dann nicht zweifelsohne nachweisen kann das es die geklauten Ruten sind. Bei dem Kleinzeug und den Rollen sowieso nicht 
Mir wurde vor 5 Jahren mein Tackle von der Hauswand weg geklaut (um ~02:00 morgens) und das hab ich auch nie mehr gesehen. Seitdem sind meine Rollen graviert und meine Ruten nachträglich beschriftet.


----------



## Lupus (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Tacklediebstahl in Köln bei Philipp Braun und Jan Ulak!*

Dann schau dir mal die Ruten an!!! Das sind ziemlich teure Teile und so groß ist die Gemeinde der Karpfenangler nicht!!!
Wenn jemand mit diesen Ruten am Wasser auftaucht wird er sicher einige unangenehme Fragen beantworten müssen! Und sicher kann der jenige auch ziemlich schnell beweisen woher er seine Ruten hat...denn niemand kauft sich ne Rute für 500+ und weiß nicht mehr wo er die gekauft hat/ oder hat keine Quittung von einer fast neuen Rute o.ä.


----------



## Lenzibald (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Tacklediebstahl in Köln bei Philipp Braun und Jan Ulak!*

Servus.
Ich behaupte jetzt nochmals das dies eine Profibande war. Wenn die wo einbrechen nehmens erstmal alles mit was man zu Geld machen kann. Die Sachen werden auch mit sicherheit nicht im Kölner Raum auftauchen die sind längst über der Grenze aufm Schwarzmarkt. Ich sage das weil ein Karpfenangler mit Sicherheit nicht alles mitgenommen hätte sondern nur was von Wert und brauchbar für ihn wäre, außerdem brauchst bei der Menge schon fast einen Kleintransporter.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## daci7 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Tacklediebstahl in Köln bei Philipp Braun und Jan Ulak!*

Ich bin zwar kein Rechtsverdreher, aber:

Das Ding ist, dass Derjenige auch nicht beweisen muss, dass er die Sachen nicht gestohlen hat, sondern du, dass er die Sachen gestohlen hat.
Da reicht es nicht zu sagen, dass es sich um die Klamotten handeln könnte. Falls die Ruten/Rollen graviert waren oder eine seriennummer haben: ok. andererseits kann man ihm nichts.

_probatio incubit ei qui dicit non qui negat_.

Heißt soviel wie "Nicht der Angeklagte muß seine Unschuld beweisen, sondern der Ankläger die Schuld des Beschuldigten."

Allein weil Jemand die gleichen Ruten am Wasser hat wird kein Polizist/Staatsanwalt der Welt sich auf eine Personen- geschweige denn eine Kontrolle des Grundstückes/der Wohnung einlassen. Dazu braucht man schon einen triftigen Grund!
Und das ist auch gut so, denn ansonsten wären wir wieder soweit wie vor ein paar Jährchen noch.

soweit mein rechtsverständnis 
Falls ich falsch liege bitte ich dazu korrigiert zu werden!


Es bleibt natürlich eine große Sauerei, was da passiert ist.
Aber ich würde wenig Hoffnung haben, dass die Sachen wieder auftauchen.


----------



## Jacky Fan (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Tacklediebstahl in Köln bei Philipp Braun und Jan Ulak!*

Interessant an der Sache ist, woher die wussten wo das Tackle rumsteht.
Sieht also nach einer gezielten Operation aus,
 ergo,
 Karpfenfreaks


----------



## chxxstxxxx (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Tacklediebstahl in Köln bei Philipp Braun und Jan Ulak!*



Lupus schrieb:


> Wenn jemand mit diesen Ruten am Wasser auftaucht wird er sicher einige unangenehme Fragen beantworten müssen!


Der muss gar nichts beantworten. 


> Und sicher kann der jenige auch ziemlich schnell beweisen woher er seine Ruten hat...denn niemand kauft sich ne Rute für 500+ und weiß nicht mehr wo er die gekauft hat/ oder hat keine Quittung von einer fast neuen Rute o.ä.


"Auf einem Flohmarkt" reicht als Antwort. Außerdem muss man ihm beweisen das er die geklaut hat und nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## thobi (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Tacklediebstahl in Köln bei Philipp Braun und Jan Ulak!*

also wenn ich was sehe sach ich bescheit!!!
darum gings hier glaube ich


----------



## Lupus (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Tacklediebstahl in Köln bei Philipp Braun und Jan Ulak!*

Oh man Männer das ist mir auch klar! Und jeder normale Mensch würde ja wohl Rede und Antwort stehen wenn man ihm die Lage erklärt und freundlich ist!!!! Schließlich darf man vermuten das ein Karpfenangler mit 2x500.- Ruten auf dem Pod wohl verstehen kann das ein anderer Leidenschaftsgenosse sein Zeug schmerzlich vermisst!

Abgesehen davon kenne ich die Grundsätze unseres Rechtsstaates meine Herren! Danke für die Belehrung

Ich kenne KEINEN an meinen Karpfengewässern der diese Ruten fischt und es gibt hier nicht gerade wenige Karpfenangler! Ein Beweis mehr dafür wie selten diese Ruten (im Vergleich zu anderen) sind!!!

Zum Thema Karpfenangler und Diebstahl...warum haben diese "Nicht Karpfenangler" 100kg Baits mitgenommen!

Ruten auf dem Flohmarkt gekauft..äh dieses Gerät bekommt man nicht auf dem Flohmarkt! Ich denke es wurde unter anderem deswegen geklaut weil es Uperclass ist!


----------



## Yoshi (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Tacklediebstahl in Köln bei Philipp Braun und Jan Ulak!*

_Wie auch immer, wir werden diese, aus *purem Neid*, entstandene Tat nicht auf uns sitzen lassen und werden alles dafür tun um die Jenigen zu finden. _

Sorry an die beiden, aber vieleicht sollten sie sich bei der Sache selbst nicht zu wichtig nehmen und ihren Stolz mal beiseite schieben.
Ich z.B. kenne diese beiden Karpfencracks überhaupt nicht.

Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, das es jemand war, der nur Asche machen will und bestimmt nicht so blöd ist, selbst mit dem Zeugs in der näheren Umgebung angeln zu gehen. Höchstens hinter der Grenze (falls es einer dieser Brüder gewesen sein sollte).


----------



## ernie1973 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Tacklediebstahl in Köln bei Philipp Braun und Jan Ulak!*

Mein Beileid.

Vielleicht ist das die Kehrseite des "Ruhms", weswegen viele Prominente teure Personenschützer brauchen.

Hört sich für mich auch entweder nach einer gezielten Tat an, weil die beiden ja offensichtlich zumindest in der Karpfenszene recht bekannt sind, oder es waren einfach normale Diebe, die halt´ selber angeln und deswegen auch für Nichtangler nahezu unbrauchbares mitgenommen haben.

Ich denke auch, dass ebay am ehesten Ergebnisse liefert - wenn die Diebe die Sachen selber verwenden wollen, wird es wohl Glücksspiel werden - aber mit so seltenen (weil teuren) Sachen wird ein cleverer Dieb wohl kaum hier in der Region angeln gehen.

Dieser Aufruf könnte allerdings in Sachen "Fahndung bei ebay" auch kontraproduktiv sein, da nicht ausgeschlossen werden kann, dass die Diebe in manchen Foren mitlesen und so davor nun gewarnt wurden!

Trotzdem viel Glück - je nach Spurenlage könnte es ja durchaus ein positives Ermittlungsergebnis werden!

Ansonsten hoffe ich für Euch, dass zumindest der rein materielle Schaden durch eine Versicherung abgemildert wird.

Ernie


----------



## Udo561 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Tacklediebstahl in Köln bei Philipp Braun und Jan Ulak!*

Hi,
Problem ist das ich noch nicht mal so eine teure Rute erkennen würde und ich denke es geht einigen anderen auch so.
Genau wie bei den Rollen , ist ja nicht so das es Einzelstücke sind.

Und selbst wenn die Diebe mit den Geräten am Wasser angetroffen werden , beweisen kann man denen leider nichts.
Die werden ja nicht gleich den ganzen Kram auf einmal mit ans Wasser schleppen.
Ist schon schlimm wenn man sein Angelgerät so schützen muss damit Dieben der Zugriff nicht möglich ist.
Ich bin da auch ehr vorsichtig , obwohl ich nur " Billigkram " habe ist mein Gerät durch eine Alarmanlage gesichert.
Gruß Udo


----------



## zrako (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Tacklediebstahl in Köln bei Philipp Braun und Jan Ulak!*

die wären schön blöd die ruten innerhalb der nächsten 2 jahre in ebay anzubieten.

gibt genug andre ausländische auktionsplattformen die hier unbekannt sind.
und das alles zu überwachen, wäre ein beträchtlicher zeitaufwand.


----------



## Stefce (1. Juni 2010)

*!!!diebstahl!!!*

* Habe das gerade im Netz gefunden, lest euch das mal durch vielleicht könnt ihr helfen!!!!!*


http://stahlundbeton.blogspot.com/

* EINBRUCH  BEI JAN ULACK UND PHILLIP BRAUN!!! *



Hallo  liebe Freunde , liebe Angelkollegen,

leider müssen wir uns in  einer sehr traurigen Sache an euch wenden. Heute Nacht (28.-29.5) wurde  das gemeinsame Lager von Phillip Braun und mir (Jan Ulak) aufgebrochen  und ein Großteil unseres Angelzubehör wurde gestohlen. Das ganze ist im  Raum Köln passiert! Es wurde so gezielt eingebrochen und Sachen  mitgenommen das es sich leider nur um andere Karpfenangler handeln kann.  Es wurde zb. zwei Kisten mit Korda/Mika Bleine geklaut und zwei Kisten  mit Haken,Schnur,Wirbeln, Perlen usw. das sind leider neben dem  Diebstahl von diversen Ruten,Rollen,Bissanzeigern, Taschen, Zelte usw.  klare Anzeichen dafür, das es sich um einen gezielten Einbruch durch  andere Karpfenangler handeln muss. Kein "nicht" Angler nimmt ca. 30Kg  Blei mit oder ca.400 Haken mit!!
Wie auch immer, wir werden diese,  aus purem Neid, entstandene Tat nicht auf uns sitzen lassen und werden  alles dafür tun um die Jenigen zu finden. Die Spurensicherung hat  Fingerabdrücke genommen und Einbruchspuren geprüft, daher liegen uns  neben den Produkten die Identifiziert werden können auch andere Beweise  vor.
Ich möchte euch hiermit um eure Hilfe bitten, bitte macht die  Liste mit den Gestohlenen Sachen Publik und helft uns unsere Sachen  wieder zu bekommen. Für jeden Hinweis der zum klären des Falls führt,  werden Phil und ich 500€ auszahlen. 
Wir danken euch von Herzen für  eure hilfe, wir beide sind sehr geschockt und hoffen so auf die  Möglichkeit doch wieder an unsere Sachen zu kommen!
DANKE
Alles  Gute
Phillip und Jan

Folgendes fehlt:
5x Free Spirit Hi´s  2x13ft 3,5lb / 3x 12,6ft; 3 1/4 lb
1x Free Spirit Marker Rute 12ft  4lb
1x Free Spirit Spod Rod 12ft 5lb
1x Free Spirit Greenhouse  Zelt
1x Free Spirit Treehouse Zelt
3x Carp Sounder ROC XRS   Bissanzeiger
3x Carp Sounder Dropstar DR LX 2
1x Carp Sounder RPX  120 Rod Pod mit Tasche u. Buzzer
1x Fox Carp Crandle XXL Abhackmatte
1x  Trakker Frank Warwick Bedchair 6 Bein Liege
1x Ehmanns Schlafsack  mit Trakker Cover Camou
1x Fox Recliner Stuhl
1x ATTX Bissanzeiger  Set 4 mit Receiver Lila u. Blau
7x Okuma Distance Carp Rollen mit  Geflochtenen Schnüren
2x Daiwa Tournament S5000T Rollen mit  Ersatzspulen / Geflochtene Schnur
8x Edelstahl Banksticks Solar
2x  TNT Eclipse Ruten 12,5ft. 2 ¾ lbs
2x Daiwa Exceler Rollen  
2xGroße  Kisten mit diversen Kleinteilen von Solar,Osprey und Korda
Jede  Menge Boilies Pop Ups udw. Unter anderem 100kg von Finkelde itb Boilie  Prototypen!! CF1 in 25mm und 15 mm und Monster Crab 25,15mm! Die Tüten  wurden mit Edding beschriftet -Je 10 Kg Bags.

Liebe Blog  Besucher, bitte helft mit, es kann nicht sein, das so etwas in eigenen  Kreisen passiert!!! Eine Schweinerei ist das! Wenn euch irgendwo eine  der Waren angeboten werden sollte, oder jemand mit neuen Free Spirit  Klamotten und Atts am Wasser sitzt, guckt bitte genauer hin.

Trotzdem  schönen Sonntag noch, 
Marki D.


----------



## Troutcarp (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: !!!diebstahl!!!*

einen passenden Thread gibt es doch schon?
Wie kann ich den denn hierhin verlinken?


----------



## jochen1000 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: !!!diebstahl!!!*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191861


----------



## Troutcarp (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: !!!diebstahl!!!*

Danke!
Magst du mir vieleiicht verraten wie man das macht


----------



## Stefce (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: !!!diebstahl!!!*

Oh Sorry hab geschaut aber nicht gefunden


----------



## jochen1000 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Tacklediebstahl in Köln bei Philipp Braun und Jan Ulak!*

macht doch nichts, lieber einmal zu viel als zu wenig!


----------



## Lupus (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Tacklediebstahl in Köln bei Philipp Braun und Jan Ulak!*

Hallo,
ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das man das Zeug so ohne weiteres in Europa verkaufen kann!! Und das meine ich sehr ernst!
Um es mal klar zu sagen Philipp schreibt für alle deutschen Magazine und auch für ein englisches. Er ist weit über die Grenzen Deutschlands bekannt und ich bin mir sehr sicher das bereits jetzt französiche und englische Kollegen (die schonmal in jedem Fall) die Augen offen halten! 
*Ihr müst euch vorstellen das nun ALLE Magazine mit ihren Redakteuren und ich denke auch ein sehr großer Teil ihrer Schreiber und deren Freunde informiert ist!*
Das Material zu verkaufen dürfte also in den nächsten Jahren alles andere als einfach werden! (mal abgesehen von dem Normalozeug, Kleinteilen etc.)
Nach meiner Auffassung ist davon auszugehen das alle Leute die soviel Geld für Ruten ausgeben auch von dem Diebstahl wissen!

@ Yoshi
Philipp ist, ganz opjektiv gesehen alles andere als ein Wichtigtuer! Ein Prominenter Karpfenagler ist er in jedem Fall!

Selbst wenn Herr Braun ein Unsympath par exellence wäre, würde das in diesem Zusammenhang überhaupt keine Rolle spielen! 

Sicher ist davon auszugehen das die Diebe mitlesen! Ich weißnicht ob es so angenehm ist festzustellen das die ganze Welt der Karpfenangler sie für Volliditoten oder Looser hält....aber schöne Ruten haben sie ja jetzt....im Keller stehen....


----------



## Yoshi (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Tacklediebstahl in Köln bei Philipp Braun und Jan Ulak!*



Lupus schrieb:


> @ Yoshi
> Philipp ist, ganz opjektiv gesehen alles andere als ein Wichtigtuer! Ein Prominenter Karpfenagler ist er in jedem Fall!
> 
> Selbst wenn Herr Braun ein Unsympath par exellence wäre, würde das in diesem Zusammenhang überhaupt keine Rolle spielen!
> ...



Von Unsympath und Wichtigtuer hab ich auch gar nichts gesagt!
Also leg mir bitte nicht irgendwelche Sachen in den Mund.

Die Frage war nur, wie er so felsenfest darauf kommt, dass ihm irgendwelche Neider das Zeugs geklaut haben sollten.
Evt. ist er aber ja der Meinung, dass Konkurrenz ihn somit am Vorankommen hindern will. Dann wäre es natürlich denkbar.


----------



## Lupus (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Tacklediebstahl in Köln bei Philipp Braun und Jan Ulak!*

@ Yoshi ich hab dir nichts in den Mund gelegt du hast geschrieben "...sich selbst nicht zu wichtig nehmen..." wie nennt man denn deiner Meinung nach Leute die sich selbst zu wichtig nehmen???

Abgesehen davon hat außer mir niemand behauptet das der Einbruch durch Neider zustande gekommen ist!! Davon steht rein gar nicht im Text von Jan!!!!!!

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## xpudel666x (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Tacklediebstahl in Köln bei Philipp Braun und Jan Ulak!*

Scheiss Sache! Philipp ist auf jeden Falle ein sehr Netter.. ich kenne ihn allerdings aus der Uni, wo er arbeitet.

Naja, spekulieren bringt hier auf jeden Fall auch nix.. hoffentlich tauchen sie Sachen wieder auf.


----------



## Yoshi (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Tacklediebstahl in Köln bei Philipp Braun und Jan Ulak!*



Lupus schrieb:


> @ Yoshi ich hab dir nichts in den Mund gelegt du hast geschrieben "...sich selbst nicht zu wichtig nehmen..." wie nennt man denn deiner Meinung nach Leute die sich selbst zu wichtig nehmen???
> 
> Abgesehen davon hat außer mir niemand behauptet das der Einbruch durch Neider zustande gekommen ist!! Davon steht rein gar nicht im Text von Jan!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Ähm sorry, aber kannst du nicht lesen ?!


----------



## Taskin (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Tacklediebstahl in Köln bei Philipp Braun und Jan Ulak!*

dieser immer häufiger werdender tacklediebstahl lässt mich nicht in ruhe, und ich hab hir nun mehrmals gelesen, das manche seine rute und rolle gravieren lassen.
an welchen stellen kann man den diese am besten gravieren?
das es nich direkt am blank der rute ist, ist mir schon klar, ne endkappe oder die spule ist nach dem diebstahl mal eben ausgetauscht, also wo, an welcher stelle kann man diese gravieren lassen?

Gruß Taskin


----------



## Lenzibald (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Tacklediebstahl in Köln bei Philipp Braun und Jan Ulak!*

Servus.
Die Rolle am besten am Rollenfuß und die Rute beim Rollenhalter der ist nicht so einfach getauscht.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## L-TownPlayer (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Tacklediebstahl in Köln bei Philipp Braun und Jan Ulak!*



j4ni schrieb:


> DANKE
> Alles Gute
> Phillip und Jan
> 
> ...


denke auch nicht das ein karpfenangler war 
vermute auch eher ne bande die daszeug jetzt schön in polen auf dem markt anbieten bei dem ganzen zeug das wäre wohl zu viel für einen angler 
fahrt nach polen da findet ihr eure sachen wieder aber die behörden werden euch die sachen nicht herrausgeben 
im gegen teil man wird eher des landes verwiesen 
ein freund von mir hatte das mit seinem BMW durch 
sas 2  tage in polen in haft und wurde dann einreise verbot ausgesprochen


----------



## Lupus (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Tacklediebstahl in Köln bei Philipp Braun und Jan Ulak!*

@ Yoshi du hast recht hab ich überlesen! Deinen Kommentar finde ich allerdings ziemlich unverschämt! Falls ich dir irgendwie quer gekommen sein sollte kannst du mir gerne eine PN schicken!


Ich denke Ruten und Rollen kann man beim Rutenbauer gravieren lassen...bzw. seinen Namen mit irgendeiner Farbe draufschreiben lassen, wie genau das funktioniert weiß ich leider nicht!


----------



## BigBaer111 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Tacklediebstahl in Köln bei Philipp Braun und Jan Ulak!*

Warn bestimmt 2-beinige Ratten aus Osteuropa. Hab letztens 2 erwischt, wie sie mir 2 Ruten und 1 Kescher klauen wollten. Hatte sie abgestellt an einem Baum und 5 Meter davon geangelt. Laufen die Idioten ohne Scham vorbei und nehmen die einfach mit. Ich hätte es nicht einmal bemerkt, hätte mein Bruder(saß nebenan) mich nicht darauf aufmerksam gemacht, wo meine Ruten sind... Naja.. Hinterhergesprintet, und gerade die mit meinen Rutengesehen, wie sie diese in ihr Auto verstauen wollten. Ich gleich hin aus der Hand gerissen und gefragt, was das soll? Der eine nur gepfiffen und in die Luft geschaut. Der andere: ich nix sprechen gut deutsch, die haben ich gefunden. Am liebsten Jedem von denen noch eine Eingebaut... Aber dann hätte ich eine Strafanzeige bekommen... wege körperverletzung|gr:, und diese Ratten anzeigen bringt leider überhaupt nichts....
Naja tut mir leid um deine Schöne ausrüstung. Vllt haste Glück und jemand erwischt die Diebe, beim Karpfenangeln.
MfG


----------



## xpudel666x (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Tacklediebstahl in Köln bei Philipp Braun und Jan Ulak!*

Sag mal hast du sie noch alle? Ist so rassistisches Gelaber hier im Forum eigentlich erlaubt?

Ich habe eben noch mit 4 'dieser Ratten' friedlich am Wasser gesessen. Alles anständige Leute.. da krieg ich das Kotzen bei solchen Aussagen hier.

Hört auf zu spekulieren, dass hilft sowieso keinem.


----------



## mariophh (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Tacklediebstahl in Köln bei Philipp Braun und Jan Ulak!*

|good:

manchmal schon erschreckend, inwiefern die inflationäre Verwendung rassistischer, homophober oder anderweitig diskriminierender Begrifflichkeiten hier kommentalos hingenommen wird...


----------



## DogTag (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Tacklediebstahl in Köln bei Philipp Braun und Jan Ulak!*

Finde solche Äusserungen auch nicht so prickelnd, kann aber auch die "andere Seite" irgendwo verstehen, nachdem was man schon alles so erlebt hat.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Tacklediebstahl in Köln bei Philipp Braun und Jan Ulak!*

Sicher gibt es im Osten auch ehrliche Leute . . .|kopfkrat

Ich wohne  nicht weit weg von der polnischen Grenze und muss sagen, dass seit der Grenzöffnung hier bedeutend mehr geklaut wird als vorher . . .

Man muss hier wirklich alles verriegeln und verrammeln um morgens keine böse Überraschung zu erleben.:g


Wenn man in Rage ist, neigt man dazu Kraftausdrücke zu gebrauchen.:m 
Das ist BigBaer ja auch nicht zu verdenken nach seinem Erlebnis . . .

Das passende Zitat von Harald Schmidt spare ich mir erstmal.

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Tacklediebstahl in Köln bei Philipp Braun und Jan Ulak!*



mariophh schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> manchmal schon erschreckend, inwiefern die inflationäre Verwendung rassistischer, homophober oder anderweitig diskriminierender Begrifflichkeiten hier kommentalos hingenommen wird...




Wird es nicht. Aber ein Mod kann nicht alles sofort lesen und bewerten.
Dafür gibt es aber das kleine rote Warndreieck unten links in jedem Beitrag. Damit kann man solche Beiträge den Moderatoren melden und wir können ggfs. schnell handeln.

Ist schon erschrecken, wie selten diese Möglichkeit in absolut berechtigten Fällen genutzt wird. 

BigBaer hat jetzt erst mal eine Woche AB-Pause zum Nachdenken.

Edit :

Den Beitrag und die Kommentare dazu lasse ich mal stehen. Mag sein dass der eine oder andere dadurch bemerkt, wie man sich im Forum zu verhalten hat und welche Konsequenzen bei Regelübertretungen möglich sind.


----------



## xpudel666x (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Tacklediebstahl in Köln bei Philipp Braun und Jan Ulak!*

Gute Aktion..

Man darf das eine nicht mit dem anderen vermischen. Zum einen geht es hier um die Ausdrucksweise, die völlig inakzeptabel ist. Zum anderen geht es um die Denkbehinderung die leider eine Menge Leute plagt, dass kriminelles Verhalten in irgendeinem *kausalen* Zusammenhang zu speziellen Nationalitäten oder Derartigem läge.

Ich muss mich zwar dazu äußern, aber eigentlich will ich auch keine Diskussion erzeugen. Vielleicht wird der Thread einfach geschlossen und eine Zeit gepinnt.


----------



## KawangA (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Tacklediebstahl in Köln bei Philipp Braun und Jan Ulak!*

Boah eh da kriege ich ja Schluckbeschwerden wenn ich schon wieder lese, das bestimmte etnische Völkergruppen gleich vorverurteilt werden :v. Beweise bitte. Ansonsten mein Mitleid den Opfern.


----------



## flasha (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Tacklediebstahl in Köln bei Philipp Braun und Jan Ulak!*



KawangA schrieb:


> Boah eh da kriege ich ja Schluckbeschwerden wenn ich schon wieder lese, das bestimmte etnische Völkergruppen gleich vorverurteilt werden :v. Beweise bitte. Ansonsten mein Mitleid den Opfern.



Danke! Gibt doch noch Menschen mit Verstand, die nicht nur mit Vorurteilen leben. 

Komisch ist ja nur das unsere "braven" deutschen die Verbrechensstatistik anführen vor den "bösen" Osteuropäeren.

Es gibt immer schwarze Schafe aber bitte nicht gleich immer verallgemeinern. Das ist wirklich pietlos gegenüber denen die sich hier in Deutschland einbringen und ein normales und ordentliches Leben führen.


----------



## mariophh (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Tacklediebstahl in Köln bei Philipp Braun und Jan Ulak!*

@ Ralle
Ich glaube da hast du mich missverstanden, ich meinte das gar nicht explizit auf die Moderatoren bezogen... ich habe vollstes Verständnis, dass ihr nicht 24/7 jeden einzelnen Beitrag mitlesen, und bei derartigen Entgleisungen sofort eingreifen könnt. Vielmehr meinte ich die mitlesenden Mitglieder, denen sowas scheinbar gar nicht mehr auffällt, oder, noch schlimmer, sich einfach nicht daran stören!
Achja, und das rote Dreieck habe ich auch nicht angeklickt, da hast du recht! Da habe ich nachts um halb 2 während der Nachtschicht einfach nicht dran gedacht... Ab jetzt werde ich es aber immer brav benutzen, versprochen!
Aber hast deinen Job ja auch so super erledigt! 

@ Pudel und die danach folgenden Kommentarschreiber
Schön, dass es hier doch noch aufgeklärte und reflektierte Leute gibt, denen klar ist, dass die Ursache für kriminelle Energie ganz unabhängig ist von genetischer Veranlagung und ethnischer Herkunft. Auch in osteuropäischen Ländern ist Raub und Diebstahl ebensowenig offizieller Volkssport, wie hier zu Lande!
Leider gibt es immernoch viel zu viele Menschen, die den Zusammenhang zwischen Kriminalität und sozio-ökonomischen Misslagen mit ihren vielfältigen Ursachen, wie fehlgeleiteter Politik, bis hin zu geodeterministischen Faktoren, ebenso ausblenden, wie die Tatsache, dass dies ein sehr internationales und menschliches Problem ist.

amen

PS: ich bin gerade auf diesen link gestossen, der den einen oder anderen Ewiggestrigen eventuell mal zum nachdenken anregen könnte: HIER
Das das so krass ist, war mir auch nicht bewusst... Mindesteinkommen 280€ monatl., Durchschnittseinkommen 660€ monatl.. Noch fieser wird es in dem Kapitel über Arbeitslosigkeit...


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Tacklediebstahl in Köln bei Philipp Braun und Jan Ulak!*

Ein guter Beitrag Mario, der aber auch den Abschluß in dieser Richtung der Diskussion bilden soll.

Es gleitet sonst ab ins politische und das ist nach unseren Regularien aus gutem Grund strikt untersagt.

Ich denke auch es ist klar, dass wir in diesem Forum jegliche Form von Fremdenfeindlichkeit und Rassismus  unterbinden.

Wer noch ein Problem mit der Differenzierung hat, kann mir gerne eine PN senden.


----------



## mariophh (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Tacklediebstahl in Köln bei Philipp Braun und Jan Ulak!*

Guten Morgen Ralle,

sehe ich genauso, es ist alles gesagt und getan, was die Situation erforderte. Konnte und wollte mir einen entsprechenden Beitrag aber auch nicht verkneifen...

abschliessend zum eigentlichen Thema: 
Ich wünsche den, von wem auch immer, Bestohlenen viel Glück dafür, dass sie ihre Sachen, oder zumindest Teile davon, auf irgendeinem Weg zurückbekommen!!!


----------



## Jens alias Carper (6. Juni 2010)

Moin 
Ich finde es einfach nur peinlich so einen Diebstahl zu begehen!
Ich bin der Meinúng dases Karpfenangler gewesen sind,wer sonst weiß das Jan Ulak und Phillip Braun dermaßen viel Tackle haben.
Vorrallem wer nimmt 100kg Cf1 Boilies mit, nur ein Karpfenangler weiß das diese Murmeln fangen wie Sau.
http://www.finkelde-intelligent.blogspot.com/


Mfg JENS


----------



## schadstoff (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Tacklediebstahl in Köln bei Philipp Braun und Jan Ulak!*



BigBaer111 schrieb:


> Warn bestimmt 2-beinige Ratten aus Osteuropa. Hab letztens 2 erwischt, wie sie mir 2 Ruten und 1 Kescher klauen wollten. Hatte sie abgestellt an einem Baum und 5 Meter davon geangelt. Laufen die Idioten ohne Scham vorbei und nehmen die einfach mit. Ich hätte es nicht einmal bemerkt, hätte mein Bruder(saß nebenan) mich nicht darauf aufmerksam gemacht, wo meine Ruten sind... Naja.. Hinterhergesprintet, und gerade die mit meinen Rutengesehen, wie sie diese in ihr Auto verstauen wollten. Ich gleich hin aus der Hand gerissen und gefragt, was das soll? Der eine nur gepfiffen und in die Luft geschaut. Der andere: ich nix sprechen gut deutsch, die haben ich gefunden. Am liebsten Jedem von denen noch eine Eingebaut... Aber dann hätte ich eine Strafanzeige bekommen... wege körperverletzung|gr:, und diese Ratten anzeigen bringt leider überhaupt nichts....
> Naja tut mir leid um deine Schöne ausrüstung. Vllt haste Glück und jemand erwischt die Diebe, beim Karpfenangeln.
> MfG




Bei dir sitzen sie nicht alle,

klar schade um dein Zeug und uneghörig für die Diebe.....aber was du hier vom Stapel lässt ist ja wohl Bodenlos.
So etwas sollte man gleich gänzlich aus dem Forum verbannen.



!#q


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Tacklediebstahl in Köln bei Philipp Braun und Jan Ulak!*



schadstoff schrieb:


> Bei dir sitzen sie nicht alle,
> 
> klar schade um dein Zeug und uneghörig für die Diebe.....aber was du hier vom Stapel lässt ist ja wohl Bodenlos.
> So etwas sollte man gleich aus dem Forum verbannen.
> ...




Mach Dir doch die Mühe und lies die postings dahinter auch. Er ist erstmal verbannt und Dein Beitrag somit überflüssig.


----------



## Rotauge28 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kapitaler Tacklediebstahl in Köln bei Philipp Braun und Jan Ulak!*



Lupus schrieb:


> Dann schau dir mal die Ruten an!!! Das sind ziemlich teure Teile und so groß ist die Gemeinde der Karpfenangler nicht!!!
> Wenn jemand mit diesen Ruten am Wasser auftaucht wird er sicher einige unangenehme Fragen beantworten müssen! Und sicher kann der jenige auch ziemlich schnell beweisen woher er seine Ruten hat...denn niemand kauft sich ne Rute für 500+ und weiß nicht mehr wo er die gekauft hat/ oder hat keine Quittung von einer fast neuen Rute o.ä.




Tut mir leid das sagen zu müssen, aber niemand muss dir Rede und Antwort stehen woher er und wann er etwas gekauft hat.


----------

